# Happy Thanksgiving



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

to all my friends at Pigeon Talk!

--Sophie.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, I wish both you and the beautiful Sophie a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving to you*

We're wishing you and the beautiful Sophie a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Sophie is such a lovely lady.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving, Sophie (and Bill too)!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, in some places, Thanksgiving Day is over....

Soooo, Bill and the beautiful charming Sophie, Squeaks and I hope you *had* a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING DAY!!

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Sophie. (and you too Bill)

Margaret


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Happy thanksgiving to you too, and to all! (even though its over!)


----------

